# Neutering



## dollydaydream (Aug 10, 2010)

Wilson is now 2 years old and recently has been acting strange crying and howling at the front door to go out then he was humping his toy rabbit and has started to growl at other male dogs, we are seeing the vet next week for his booster and I know they will suggest having him neutered I just wondered if this will change him as he is such a friendly loving dog and would hate for him to change also will it stop him growling at other males dogs as this is getting a bit embarrassing any advice would be appreciated


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Neutering a dog won't stop him from being friendly and loving, but growling at other dogs could be termed unfriendly! I am guessing that Wilson can smell a bitch in season, and that is why he is crying to go out. I would advise weighing up pros and cons of neutering with your vet when you go.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

In my experience after neutering the good traits stay and the bad traits go- it was as simple as that for me. Dexter is still the loving, friendly dog that he was minus the humping, marking, running off and aggression from other unneutered males. I have not heard of anyone on this forum say their dog has changed for the worse after their op. Hope this helps you make your decision.


----------



## dollydaydream (Aug 10, 2010)

Thank you for your advice I think neutering will help Wilson and also will
curb his desires lol it's just hubby who is not too keen on him being done what are these men like !!


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Buddy has not changed one bit since being done ,i would advise getting him done ,good luck.


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

Billy has also not changed and is still the same loving, fun and friendly dog. My hubby was not keen either but is glad it has been done now. Good luck
H x


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Weller has changed, he has calmed down alot, however this may just be to him growing up and becoming an adult dog. I couldn't say if that was just down to neutering or would have occurred anyway. He was 'done' at 17 months and I haven't regretted it at all. Other male dogs do not react aggressivly to him, which after having my very soft and lovable but entire greyhound attacked a few years ago, is a very important thing for me and my dog.


----------



## Eddie (Sep 30, 2011)

dollydaydream said:


> Thank you for your advice I think neutering will help Wilson and also will
> curb his desires lol it's just hubby who is not too keen on him being done what are these men like !!


My dog is almost 10 months and it was my husband who got cold feet about getting Eddie 'done', and that made me unsure about wether to go ahead or not [our vets advised getting him neutered at 6 months].I posted a question asking if anyone had an uneutered dog and the replies helped me make the decision and he is booked in for the end of May.I know I'll be worrying when the time comes but I think its the right thing because even tho there is no aggression or excessive humping etc its probably because he is young and when he gets older that behaviour might kick in and also castration prevents some disceases in old age.


----------

